# Orange County, CA, August 27 & 28, 2022 OC Fair & Event Center



## JoeRossi

Repticon

Dates:
*August 27 & 28, 2022*
Location:
OC Fair & Event Center - 88 Fair Drive, Costa Mesa, CA 92626


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...8QFnoECBIQAQ&usg=AOvVaw1p0CUEPN_2BAvEZ2niQ5CV[/URL]

As  always I look foward to seeing all that can make it. Stop by and say hi. I will be there vending with Reptile Den.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HooahArmy

JoeRossi said:


> As always I look foward to seeing all that can make it. Stop by and say hi. I will be there vending with Reptile Den.


I've been drawn to your listings on this forum for years. Now that I'm finally semi-permanently stationed in So Cal, you can count on me to stop by and shop. Will you be posting about what selection you may be offering at either of the events you're attending? 
I'm going to stop by on the Sundays of both shows to come see you. I'll be cleverly disguised in my civilian camo as a small Asian female with an English accent, pretending to know nothing about inverts at all.

NOTE TO BUYERS: Pre-knowledge is power! At every event, I always try my best to feign ignorance about inverts. Why? Shady smaller retailers try to push critters on to beginners, thinking less about the inverts health and more about the $$$. If you yourself are an aspiring hobbyist, I highly recommend you conducting deep research about which species you like or plan to add to your family, then questioning sellers intently. Don't buy from sellers who can't devote the time to tell you how to properly care for your new friend, or give a rat's a$$ to tell you their speculations. Don't impulse-buy unless you have experience, and come knowing the EXACT needs of every critter you plan to purchase or research while you're there. You can never go wrong with veterans like JoeRossi too!

Inverts are living, breathing beings that demand your care and love like a dog or a cat, or even a child. I cannot stress enough that a person who isn't fully committed to husbandry should wait and plan, or simply not buy.

Rubbish I've heard at shows:
- "Yes, that baboon tarantula is totally a beginner species. She's very docile."
- "Oh, you're stationed somewhere arid and cold? This tropical T will be fine."
- "I see you're interested in my box of new world exuvia (molts). Would you like to touch one? With your bare hands? Not prickly at all!"
- "Mice make perfect feeders for this big girl."
- "That (obviously) male tarantula will enjoy a long life with you."
- "You look curious, miss! Please come handle my very skittish and fragile sling!"
- *Allows event-goer to take selfie with large new world T as close to their face as possible.*
- "Critter Keepers are perfect enclosures. A T could 'never' get a limb stuck or fall!"
- "I see you have money. Everything here is a beginner species, FYI."

Join the fray, folks. Add what you've heard.


----------



## JoeRossi

HooahArmy said:


> I've been drawn to your listings on this forum for years. Now that I'm finally semi-permanently stationed in So Cal, you can count on me to stop by and shop. Will you be posting about what selection you may be offering at either of the events you're attending?
> I'm going to stop by on the Sundays of both shows to come see you. I'll be cleverly disguised in my civilian camo as a small Asian female with an English accent, pretending to know nothing about inverts at all.
> 
> NOTE TO BUYERS: Pre-knowledge is power! At every event, I always try my best to feign ignorance about inverts. Why? Shady smaller retailers try to push critters on to beginners, thinking less about the inverts health and more about the $$$. If you yourself are an aspiring hobbyist, I highly recommend you conducting deep research about which species you like or plan to add to your family, then questioning sellers intently. Don't buy from sellers who can't devote the time to tell you how to properly care for your new friend, or give a rat's a$$ to tell you their speculations. Don't impulse-buy unless you have experience, and come knowing the EXACT needs of every critter you plan to purchase or research while you're there. You can never go wrong with veterans like JoeRossi too!
> 
> Inverts are living, breathing beings that demand your care and love like a dog or a cat, or even a child. I cannot stress enough that a person who isn't fully committed to husbandry should wait and plan, or simply not buy.
> 
> Rubbish I've heard at shows:
> - "Yes, that baboon tarantula is totally a beginner species. She's very docile."
> - "Oh, you're stationed somewhere arid and cold? This tropical T will be fine."
> - "I see you're interested in my box of new world exuvia (molts). Would you like to touch one? With your bare hands? Not prickly at all!"
> - "Mice make perfect feeders for this big girl."
> - "That (obviously) male tarantula will enjoy a long life with you."
> - "You look curious, miss! Please come handle my very skittish and fragile sling!"
> - *Allows event-goer to take selfie with large new world T as close to their face as possible.*
> - "Critter Keepers are perfect enclosures. A T could 'never' get a limb stuck or fall!"
> - "I see you have money. Everything here is a beginner species, FYI."
> 
> Join the fray, folks. Add what you've heard.


Hi, I certainly look foward to meeting you and anyone else that is coming to the shows coming up.  I will PM you with some of the details you asked about stock.  The arachnofunctions tab has specified rules that are listed of what is and is not allowed in the discussions.  My stock and others are listed in the Classifieds section, but this section is used solely to let people know of general upcoming events and plans on meeting up.  You offer some great tips and discussion topics in your post.  It is always great to see different opinions on handling, temperaments, environments of our beautiful inverts. Ofcourse with always keeping in mind they are just that opinions everyone has them and beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Typically on any of the show links you can find the Vendor lists.  That will tell you who will be at the shows.  Again, can't wait to see all that can make it and below is what is and is not allowed here according to the forum rules:

"What is allowed:
Announcing a new local group or a local group meeting.
Looking for other users going to a local show/attraction.
Asking what other users are in your area.

What is NOT allowed:
Solicitations of any kind. Including but not limited to:

For Sale, Trade, Want to Buy Ads (That's what the classifieds are for and why this forum has been moved out of them.)

Requests for members for your group. (Make sure there is a way for interested users to contact you in your initial announcement. If they're interested, they'll reach out.)

Inquiries regarding what sellers there are, who has what for sale, who sells what, etc. (Do your own research. Check the ads in the classifieds and the websites/pages of users listed in the reviews.)

Statements and/or discussion about dealers and/or specific "items" that are/will be available in an area/event. (General statements are okay, such as "Tarantulas, scorpions, and centipedes will be available at the convention/meeting, etc." or "Some users may have animals available for trade at the gathering.")"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeRossi

About 1 week until show time see you in OC ......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HooahArmy

Hey there ladies and gents! If you are attending the OC show, there is a possibility you may be able to get in for free. I just read this gem on the Repticon website:
"*Active Duty Military, First Responders, and Teachers with IDs get in FREE! (show valid IDs at the door*)"*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

